# New Ride



## Cumberlandjg (Dec 7, 2019)

Brought this back from FL today. 04 Pathfinder 2200 TE with 200HP Vmax HPDI. Got a few basic maintenance items to work on but should be ready for fish by January.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s a sweet rig right there.. congrats


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 8, 2019)

Cumberlandjg said:


> Brought this back from FL today. 04 Pathfinder 2200 TE with 200HP Vmax HPDI. Got a few basic maintenance items to work on but should be ready for fish by January.
> 
> View attachment 994349


Congrats


----------



## brown518 (Dec 9, 2019)

Really nice! You don't see many used Pathfinders on the market.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice,,,,


----------



## Thundersticks (Dec 9, 2019)

Quite jealous... Congratulations.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Dec 9, 2019)

Does anyone have much experience with the 2 stroke Vmax's? I had a yamaha 90 2 stroke previously that was a great motor. I've heard clean fuel and ring free are two sure ways to keep a vmax running for hours on end.


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 9, 2019)

Hear they are great motors.  I would certainly prefer it to four stroke.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bream Pole said:


> Hear they are great motors.  I would certainly prefer it to four stroke.



Not trying to argue but why..is it a weight/speed issue?


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 10, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Not trying to argue but why..is it a weight/speed issue?



Reliability, easy maintenance, weight.
That's what i'd suspect.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 11, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Not trying to argue but why..is it a weight/speed issue?





95g atl said:


> Reliability, easy maintenance, weight.
> That's what i'd suspect.



That's what I'd expect too.
I've had my yamaha 4 stroke now for 4 yrs and love the once a year matenence and dependability. But MAN sometimes I miss the sound and launch power of my 2 strokes!!


----------



## sea trout (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice new boat man that's awesome!
And it looks like it's on a VERY NICE trailer!!!


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 11, 2019)

sea trout said:


> That's what I'd expect too.
> I've had my yamaha 4 stroke now for 4 yrs and love the once a year matenence and dependability. But MAN sometimes I miss the sound and launch power of my 2 strokes!!



YUP!!!!  I have a 19' Carolina Skiff w/the Yamaha v115 two stroke.  Runs like a raped ape, 44mph and good acceleration.  

The only thing I don't like is the occasional smell of the exhaust while idling, esp when I have a headache.  Arrggggg!


----------



## sea trout (Dec 11, 2019)

95g atl said:


> YUP!!!!  I have a 19' Carolina Skiff w/the Yamaha v115 two stroke.  Runs like a raped ape, 44mph and good acceleration.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the occasional smell of the exhaust while idling, esp when I have a headache.  Arrggggg!



I don't know if I'm being an odd ball here ....but I actually like the smell of 2 stroke exhaust. Be it from a outboard or a chainsaw. I've always liked it. Now if I had a headache or something IDK. Too much of a good thing may be aggrivatin in that sense.
And the sound.....oh Lord!!!! I love it! I had and older Evenrude 225 for a while and it sounded like a dragster!!


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Dec 13, 2019)

A few more photos


----------



## fuelman1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sweet ride. That's perfect for coastal Ga.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Jan 19, 2020)

I looked at one of those long and hard before I bought a new 2104 Frontier with a 200 Suzuki. I was worried about the engine hours. Loved the boat. I’ve got a fishing buddy that has a 2019 man is it pretty.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 19, 2020)

Fine looking rig!


----------



## Thundersticks (Jan 20, 2020)

I was only slightly jealous before; now its full blown envy. Great looking boat. Hopefully its a fish magnet too.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jan 21, 2020)

Thundersticks said:


> I was only slightly jealous before; now its full blown envy. Great looking boat. Hopefully its a fish magnet too.



2 out of three trips so far had a limit of reds. Hopefully gonna fill it full of trout this coming weekend. I previously had a Key West 1720 which was a great boat but the wider platform fishing deck and extra space in general is very nice.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jan 21, 2020)

plumber_1969 said:


> I looked at one of those long and hard before I bought a new 2104 Frontier with a 200 Suzuki. I was worried about the engine hours. Loved the boat. I’ve got a fishing buddy that has a 2019 man is it pretty.


I was very picky and patient when looking. Found this one with only 231 hours and drove 3+ hours to get it.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s a great deal then with a motor with so few hours


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jan 22, 2020)

One of the best bay boats imho. Always been a fan of those. That will be my next boat or a hewes. I have a 2018 key west 1720 which gets the job done no doubt but those pathfinders are the real deal where I fish in southeast ga


----------



## 66WRENCHES (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice! Can I ask how many hours and what you had to give for it?


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jan 25, 2020)

Under 25k with 230 hours. Ive had to replace the head on the trolling motor, repaint the axles on the trailer, change out a few latches that the bolts rusted on but other than that nothing major. Everything seems to work really well. Only thing I've noticed so far is that the livewell pumps sit above water line so they do not seem to hold a god prime well, that could be changed at some point but not a pressing need as I can throw it in reverse to catch a prime. The fishing space is awesome.


----------

